# How much does Lyft pay average per hour ?



## CIncinnatiDriver (Dec 17, 2015)

So....Uber pays $3-6 after expenses.
Before expenses...I don't remember. maybe $16 or $20? (uberX)

I'm driving less and less Uber, am looking for alternatives. 

How much is Lyft ?

I think they've lowered the rates....so is it just the same as Uber + tips ?

Thx


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

I think you need to ask these questions in the Cincinnati section of the forum. The answers to your questions are different for every city. Here's a direct link to that section: https://uberpeople.net/forums/Cincinnati/ . There are probably Lyft drivers there who you can hook up with. Good luck!


----------



## ADX (Nov 22, 2015)

If lyft demand is high in your city and you can make power driver bonus(PDB), then USUALLY lyft is a better deal. If not, driving for both is the only way to maximize profit.

Also, if you're grossing 16-20/hour, do you REALLY believe that your expenses are 13-14 an hour? If so, your car must depreciate like the Titanic or you get the gas mileage of a hummer. I'm pretty sure gas prices are cheap where you are...


----------



## CIncinnatiDriver (Dec 17, 2015)

AllenChicago said:


> I think you need to ask these questions in the Cincinnati section of the forum. The answers to your questions are different for every city. Here's a direct link to that section: https://uberpeople.net/forums/Cincinnati/ . There are probably Lyft drivers there who you can hook up with. Good luck!


I've tried....I'm the only active driver in that forum..


----------



## CIncinnatiDriver (Dec 17, 2015)

ADX said:


> If lyft demand is high in your city and you can make power driver bonus(PDB), then USUALLY lyft is a better deal. If not, driving for both is the only way to maximize profit.
> 
> Also, if you're grossing 16-20/hour, do you REALLY believe that your expenses are 13-14 an hour? If so, your car must depreciate like the Titanic or you get the gas mileage of a hummer. I'm pretty sure gas prices are cheap where you are...


1. So, if Lyft is the better deal....how much average per hour?

2. I've run the numbers....uberX is $6 / hour if no deadbeat miles, in my city. I forget expenses....I t probably was $10/hour.


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

If there are no active Lyft drivers on these forums for your area, why don't you just try and see for yourself? If you're net is only $6-10/hour currently with Uber, you may as well see if you can improve upon that by switching to (or better, adding) Lyft.

You'll likely earn more by running both and taking advantage of Uber when it surges.


----------



## CIncinnatiDriver (Dec 17, 2015)

Fair enough.


----------



## ADX (Nov 22, 2015)

CIncinnatiDriver said:


> 1. So, if Lyft is the better deal....how much average per hour?
> 
> 2. I've run the numbers....uberX is $6 / hour if no deadbeat miles, in my city. I forget expenses....I t probably was $10/hour.


i average 20-30 per hour (pre expenses, after 20% commission). But I'm in san francisco, one of lyft's major markets


----------



## CIncinnatiDriver (Dec 17, 2015)

ADX said:


> i average 20-30 per hour (pre expenses, after 20% commission). But I'm in san francisco, one of lyft's major markets


Wow, pretty great.

So that's ping to ping?

In the city...like 20 miles traveled per hour, or something? 
(that would mean $10-20 an hour....or an average of $15/hour after expenses).


----------



## ADX (Nov 22, 2015)

CIncinnatiDriver said:


> Wow, pretty great.
> 
> So that's ping to ping?
> 
> ...


I made a very special driver, I seem to make more than most drivers. According to my own calculations, I made almost $30/hr on lyft last year (pre expenses)


----------



## CIncinnatiDriver (Dec 17, 2015)

ADX said:


> I made a very special driver, I seem to make more than most drivers. According to my own calculations, I made almost $30/hr on lyft last year (pre expenses)


I'm very impressed. Do you have private clients? how do you do that ($30/hr) ?


----------



## Contuber (Jan 31, 2016)

Spent 4 hours online today, 3 rides, $9 total, zero tips. At least Uber brings you more cheapskates per hour.


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

I have had a pretty consistent profit of about $10/hour doing mostly lyft & uber in surges


----------



## SanPedroLover (Oct 26, 2015)

Today on Lyft in my area I averaged $0 an hour. So pretty good I guess you could say.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Today (Thursday) - 3 hours in "driver" mode. 1 Trip. $14 commission + $2.00 tip.

Yesterday - 3.5 hours. 3 trips. $29 in commissions + $5.00 in tips.

Tuesday - 3 hours. 2 trips. $48 in commissions + $1.00 in tips.

Monday - 3 hours. 3 trips. $45 in commissions + $2.00 in tips.

In Driver mode between 11am and 2pm-2:30pm on weekdays. I gave up on Saturday's due to no PINGS 3 weeks in a row. However, Sunday afternoons and evenings are great for taking people to Ohare airport. It's a 15 mile/25 minute highway drive. $21 (ave) commission + tips..often in cash and larger than the tips given via the Lyft app.

What gets me how the Prime Time/Surge "You get ___% More!" is showing on the phone so often, yet fewer than 1 out of 15 rides end up being at the Prime Time fare. I know there are several threads on this, but I'm still amazed, and feel insulted, by Lyft's useage of such deceitful trickery.


----------



## AshyLarry81 (Mar 2, 2015)

I finally quit rideshare today after 732 rides and have been keeping an Excel spreadsheet of all my payments and costs since day 1. I've included gas costs, oil changes, depreciation costs, tire wear, and other repairs due to Lyft. In the end, I've calculated it to be $13.51 an hour. I also only count the hours I am physically in my car (ex. having the app on while I'm watching TV at home doesn't count towards my work hours). Sure, it's not the greatest pay and we may complain all we want about the lack of tips, the shitty pax, etc.....but at least it's more than minimum wage and it's better than some random retail job where you're standing all day.


----------



## ADX (Nov 22, 2015)

AshyLarry81 said:


> I finally quit rideshare today after 732 rides and have been keeping an Excel spreadsheet of all my payments and costs since day 1. I've included gas costs, oil changes, depreciation costs, tire wear, and other repairs due to Lyft. In the end, I've calculated it to be $13.51 an hour. I also only count the hours I am physically in my car (ex. having the app on while I'm watching TV at home doesn't count towards my work hours). Sure, it's not the greatest pay and we may complain all we want about the lack of tips, the shitty pax, etc.....but at least it's more than minimum wage and it's better than some random retail job where you're standing all day.


IDK man, I gained 30 pounds last year, but my spreadsheet showed I made about 20/hour. If I made 13/hr, I would've kept my IKEA job. Cheap meals, good benefits, my car would last longer, and wouldn't gain as much weight. Now I have to find a way to lose 30+ lbs because I was already overweight... The only way to make what I made was to eat fast food and get back on the road asap (cheap/fast/unhealthy).


----------



## CIncinnatiDriver (Dec 17, 2015)

ADX said:


> IDK man, I gained 30 pounds last year, but my spreadsheet showed I made about 20/hour. If I made 13/hr, I would've kept my IKEA job. Cheap meals, good benefits, my car would last longer, and wouldn't gain as much weight. Now I have to find a way to lose 30+ lbs because I was already overweight... The only way to make what I made was to eat fast food and get back on the road asap (cheap/fast/unhealthy).


Whole Foods is your friend


----------



## CIncinnatiDriver (Dec 17, 2015)

ADX said:


> IDK man, I gained 30 pounds last year, but my spreadsheet showed I made about 20/hour. If I made 13/hr, I would've kept my IKEA job. Cheap meals, good benefits, my car would last longer, and wouldn't gain as much weight. Now I have to find a way to lose 30+ lbs because I was already overweight... The only way to make what I made was to eat fast food and get back on the road asap (cheap/fast/unhealthy).


Every time you finish a drive, do sit-ups...


----------



## ADX (Nov 22, 2015)

CIncinnatiDriver said:


> Whole Foods is your friend


too expensive compared to fast food


CIncinnatiDriver said:


> Every time you finish a drive, do sit-ups...


then I'd be all sweaty/panting and 4 stars for me


----------



## CIncinnatiDriver (Dec 17, 2015)

ADX said:


> too expensive compared to fast food
> 
> then I'd be all sweaty/panting and 4 stars for me


LOL


----------

